# UFC Becoming Boring



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

I used to follow the UFC very closely. I used to wait with incredible anticipation for just about every event. I used to argue with you guys here loads. 

Now, it just seems like the same ol' same ol.' It's not fun anymore. I'd rather go out than stay home and watch an event. When I do stay home, I almost always regret it and wished I would've gone out instead. 

It seems like the UFC is becoming more boring to me. Even after the acquisition of Strikeforce. 

Anyone else feel like the UFC is not as interesting as it used to be?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

How about recording the event, going out and having some fun, and watch it later? This is 2011 you know? You can do all kinds of amazing shit now!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

... After UFC Rio, the drama and announcements of GSP/Condit and Penn/Diaz, Lesnar/Overeem and Rampage/Bones just over two weeks away?

A Japanese event named for 2012. More Brazillian events. Cain vs JDS of FOX.

No way in HELL. The UFC is the most exciting it's been in absolutely ages. The LW division gets to evolve once Edgar and Maynard fight for the 3rd time, TUF is going to be, potentially the most exciting season yet with Bisping and Miller.

If you can't find the UFC absolutely enthralling right now, then MMA is not for you anymore.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Do you watch "Jersey Shore"?

If you answered yes to that question. There could be a direct correlation to why you think going out is cool and UFC is boring.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

wolfbot said:


> Anyone else feel like the UFC is not as interesting as it used to be?



NO...


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

This happens in every sport and that's OK. I used to watch every game in the the NBA and NFL but now I only watch some games in the playoffs. 

As a kid, I used to dream about playing pro soccer but after living in the US for some years, I now think soccer is lame compared to football (NFL). LOL. 

I've only been watching the UFC since 2009 so maybe I'll burn out at some point. I doubt it though because the fighters are becoming more skilled and the one-dimensional guys are slowly disappearing. Once the NFL and NBA rejects start entering the UFC, the UFC will be even more entertaining.

If you want some excitement, you could try watching baseball. After watching that crap, you'll find a new appreciation for the UFC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Do you watch "Jersey Shore"?
> 
> If you answered yes to that question. There could be a direct correlation to why you think going out is cool and UFC is boring.


I watch me some shore.. :confused05:


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> ... After UFC Rio, the drama and announcements of GSP/Condit and Penn/Diaz, Lesnar/Overeem and Rampage/Bones just over two weeks away?
> 
> A Japanese event named for 2012. More Brazillian events. Cain vs JDS of FOX.
> 
> ...



+1000

The UFC is making the fans going NUTS!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> ... After UFC Rio, the drama and announcements of GSP/Condit and Penn/Diaz, Lesnar/Overeem and Rampage/Bones just over two weeks away?
> 
> A Japanese event named for 2012. More Brazillian events. Cain vs JDS of FOX.
> 
> ...


I know right? while I agree that ufc goes through periods where its stagnant.With no competition its about to get a whole lot stagnant with a bunch of rematches (but thats a story for another day)

This post practically spells it out.Dumb time to make a thread of this nature OP.MMA fans have been well fed.


----------



## Eric89 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sadly, I agree to some extent. Even though the last few cards have been stellar and the ones coming up are even better, for some reason the luster seems to be gone a little. It seems to me that the news about the UFC is taking precedent over the anticipation of the cards. 

They could also be making the mistake of holding too many events making them all flow into one another and forcing us to get hyped on almost a weekly basis for the next great show. I used to be able to name most of the fights on an upcoming card but as of now (without checking) I can only name the headliners in the next two UFC events even though I know there have to be a number of exciting fights on the undercard.


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

Eric89 said:


> They could also be making the mistake of holding too many events making them all flow into one another and forcing us to get hyped on almost a weekly basis for the next great show. I used to be able to name most of the fights on an upcoming card but as of now (without checking) I can only name the headliners in the next two UFC events even though I know there have to be a number of exciting fights on the undercard.


This sums it up for me too. It's not a bad thing they're holding a lot of events business wise, but it's difficult as a fan to get excited about so many events.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

thedoctor199 said:


> This sums it up for me too. It's not a bad thing they're holding a lot of events business wise, but it's difficult a*s a fan to get excited about so many events*.


now i've heard it all :laugh:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

...Too much MMA makes it boring? Is that the general consensus?

I don't get that. Especially with the events they are giving us. 

Personally, I look forward to every single event. Even non stacked cards. Even cards without my favourite fighters on or fights with title implications.

I get excited because it's more MMA to watch, to see fights I've yet to see. If you're on a MMA forum saying there are too many events, I really, really don't know what to say to that. It's bewildering.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

thedoctor199 said:


> This sums it up for me too. It's not a bad thing they're holding a lot of events business wise,* but it's difficult as a fan to get excited about so many events.*


What should soccer fans say in that case?!
A top-level soccer team - Barcelons, Real Madrid, Man Utd, Milan etc - plays about 60-70 matches/year. And the fans love it and can't get enough of it.

Or...what about NBA fans?! A game every 2-3 days?!

_PS: fan = supporter, a person with a liking and enthusiasm for something
Maybe you lack enthusiasm..._


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

limba said:


> *What should soccer fans say in that case?!
> A top-level soccer team - Barcelons, Real Madrid, Man Utd, Milan etc - plays about 60-70 matches/year. And the fans love it and can't get enough of it.
> 
> Or...what about NBA fans?! A game every 2-3 days?!*
> ...


Or a wrestling fan lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No, but that's only because I'm not a trend *** and adore the sport for what it is.


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> ...Too much MMA makes it boring? Is that the general consensus?
> 
> I don't get that. Especially with the events they are giving us.
> 
> ...





limba said:


> What should soccer fans say in that case?!
> A top-level soccer team - Barcelons, Real Madrid, Man Utd, Milan etc - plays about 60-70 matches/year. And the fans love it and can't get enough of it.
> 
> Or...what about NBA fans?! A game every 2-3 days?!
> ...


I still watch every event (as I do with football), I just don't look forward to them as much as I used to when they were spread apart.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Not becoming boring at all to me. I'm far from excited about the 125lb division, but other than that the UFC is as good as its ever been. There are some stacked cards coming up in the next couple months, how can an MMA fan think it is becoming uninteresting?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Intermission said:


> Do you watch "Jersey Shore"?
> 
> If you answered yes to that question. There could be a direct correlation to why you think going out is cool and UFC is boring.


I watch Jersey Shore and I don't find MMA boring...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I watch me some shore.. :confused05:



Me too.....:serious01:


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

wolfbot said:


> I used to follow the UFC very closely. I used to wait with incredible anticipation for just about every event. I used to argue with you guys here loads.
> 
> Now, it just seems like the same ol' same ol.' It's not fun anymore. I'd rather go out than stay home and watch an event. When I do stay home, I almost always regret it and wished I would've gone out instead.
> 
> ...


If you don't like it don't watch it! Seems like a very simple concept to me.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

MMA in general will never be boring. Be it a local AMMY show or the big time. If you love the sport you love the sport.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think for some the newness of MMA is eye opening and they want to get every tidbit they can. After a few months of that the newness wears off and it can lose some of its luster. For many on this forum it's a favorite sport and something we love to follow but for others it's something that you just enjoy and don't have the same passion for as you did when you first found it. Pretty normal human behavior. 

If you're feeling burned out on the sport, chill out and do other things. It's not going anywhere and will be here when you get back. Or, just catch and event or two every now and then when you've got nothing else to do. There's no pressure.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

He dropped a seed and watched it grow. He hasnt commented since he opened this thread. Don't even think he was serious.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

wolfbot said:


> Anyone else feel like the UFC is not as interesting as it used to be?


I feel that way.

Some folks get into the drama of trash-talking, fighters dropping out from injury, and all of that. Not me. I like to just show up and watch some good fights.

Back in the day when Zuffa first bought the UFC, and they were struggling, they really went out of their way to make each card as exciting as they could. These days, they still occasionally come up with a good card, but it seems that they mostly get one or two good fights, and fill the rest out with whatever they can find. Not to mention that fighters seem (to me, at least) a lot more willing to grind out a decision than they used to be.

I still watch all of the UFCs, and still usually enjoy them - very few make me feel like it was a waste of time - but it's not nearly as common any more to find one that seems like really good all-around card. The "40's" seemed to be the peak for me... between around UFC 40-50 (or maybe 51-52 included) were just awesome.

Then again, maybe I'm just an old man, and the fogginess of nostalgia is blurring my hindsight.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> I still watch all of the UFCs, and still usually enjoy them - very few make me feel like it was a waste of time - but it's not nearly as common any more to find one that seems like really good all-around card. The "40's" seemed to be the peak for me... between around UFC 40-50 (or maybe 51-52 included) were just awesome.


Wow. I probably couldn't disagree more but I think that largely stems from my general dislike for _alot_ of the fighers from that era. Cabbage v Arlovski? Ugh.


The OP is largely ridiculous in itself and a blatant troll however some comments in here seriously made me lol.


Pretty much what everyone else has said - how can you complain of too much Mixed Martial Arts? I personally get extremely excited for *every* fight on a card whilst watching it and particuarly in the next few months. How has more exciting fights and more exciting cards taken the 'gloss' from the events? It has done the extreme opposite and the new deal with FOX, increased social media output and just a general buzz around MMA at the moment highlights this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm definitely not as excited for events as I used to be when I just found out MMA existed. But I guess that happens with everything in life.

That said I still watch every MMA show I can get my hands on.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> How about recording the event, going out and having some fun, and watch it later? This is 2011 you know? You can do all kinds of amazing shit now!


Or better yet why not just go out and watch UFC :thumb02:


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

There are times after a lame UFC event when I say to myself I should have done this or that instead, but you never know when a card is going to have some of the best excitement you have ever sen so it is hard not to watch.

All I say is thank god for DVRs.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll give a resounding NO to your question.

Sounds like mma isn't for you tbh.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

i share the same feeling to some extent, i wouldn't say boring though.
this partly because things are getting too predictable, the gap of techniques and skills between the gatekeepers and the elites is getting too wide. i just wish there are more fighters added to the HW roster and more fights at HW


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

wolfbot said:


> I used to follow the UFC very closely. I used to wait with incredible anticipation for just about every event. I used to argue with you guys here loads.
> 
> Now, it just seems like the same ol' same ol.' It's not fun anymore. I'd rather go out than stay home and watch an event. When I do stay home, I almost always regret it and wished I would've gone out instead.
> 
> ...


me and my friend were havin the same discussion the other day, not sure whats changed but its definitely gotten boring to me


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

> I used to argue with you guys here loads.


238 posts.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

wolfbot said:


> I used to follow the UFC very closely. I used to wait with incredible anticipation for just about every event. I used to argue with you guys here loads.
> 
> Now, it just seems like the same ol' same ol.' It's not fun anymore. I'd rather go out than stay home and watch an event. When I do stay home, I almost always regret it and wished I would've gone out instead.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it "boring," but it definitely isn't as good as it used to be. Especially title fights. They're very rarely ever competitive anymore. Only good title fight this year was Edgar vs Maynard. All the others were either 'meh' or terrible. Not to mention we've had uninteresting main events like Penn vs Fitch, Rampage vs Hamill etc. I'm just hoping it'll start picking up soon. I miss actually being excited for an event.

EDIT: I also agree with "woeisme" in that it has become very predictable.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

with so many ufc events some are less stellar than others but even if you sit through a boring ufc as a fan i know there is another one around the corner. i think in the span of 2 or 3 months there is 3 pay-per-views, a ufc on spike, versus and fox, its a great time to be a fan of ufc and mma in general


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea I kinda feel the same.. not really the UFC's fault though, although I do obviously wish for some different matchups.

If it were possible to simply watch a UFC event and completely drop it until the next it would be amazing. Problem is in between the cards (which can sometimes be a long time) I read countless messages and information and videos and tweets and so much random shit about fights that it makes me think the UFC is somewhat boring just purely cause of how much stuff is repeated and how many interviews I could basically have written what people would have said before they said it.

The slippery slope of addiction -.-
Actually watching an event still rocks tho, just not all of the other crap to go with it for me!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

So many spoiled brats here...
How exited you get is actually influenced by your passion for object of your interest. When you love the sport, you just love it and watch everything you can.

I dont have to go nuts and dream about matches to realize how good job UFC does. They promoting the best sport on this planet with style and passion it deserves. 

IMHO when you do train MMA or even has some fights under your belt you get much better appretiation about every fight. Undercard or main event I dont care. There are always two fighters, two man who wants to test themselfs agains each other. Thats the beauty of this sport. The pureness(does this word exist?) of it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

It was boring for a while. Chael vs. Silva and Brock vs. Cain were good title fights then there was nothing really good for a while. GSP's fight vs. Shield was extremely anticlimactic as was Anderson's vs. Belfort. So I see where the OP is coming from, the UFC centers around its headlining title fights, and for a while there was a drought, but with Cain back, Anderson hopefully fighting Chael soon, Brock is back, the Reem is in, the potential title fights are amping up. A near year of no good title fights has made it kindof boring.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

i agree with to op. ufc is getting boring. pride was great. even strikeforce was fun.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The OP might be right, but its more a person to person thing. I just hope they fix ufc 138/139/140....none of those cards is worth 60 bucks. 

Ufc 138...leben vs munoz...shit should be free
ufc 139...vitor vs cung le...i love cung le but no way this should be a main event
ufc 140...big nog is a legend but its in toronto something more needs to be added....hell they had machida vs randy last time and that was not even the co or main event.

Bring back james toney/kimbo or hold some freak show fights because these three cards kinda suck. To make it worst its 3 cards in a row. They had something good going with diaz vs gsp. Now he is fighting condit, the pre fight hype is going to make me sick. Dan Hardy has a better chance at winning his next 7 fights than carlos condit has at beating gsp. So ufc 137 was a godly card but it has dropped signification penn vs diaz is better than the main. However if penn wins, what do u have gsp vs penn 3?


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> The OP might be right, but its more a person to person thing. I just hope they fix ufc 138/139/140....none of those cards is worth 60 bucks.
> 
> Ufc 138...leben vs munoz...shit should be free
> ufc 139...vitor vs cung le...i love cung le but no way this should be a main event
> ...


UFC 138 is free on Spike in the US. I thought things that were on Spike were on something like Rogers Sportsnet for Canada.

I hope more good fights do get added to the others, though.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Bored with UFC... I have a solution- stop watching.

Problem solved!


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope.

You sound like a bandwagon jumper.


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to get excited about most UFC events, then I watched Mir vs Cro Cop, JDS vs Carwin, and one too many GSP fights. Now the only time I get excited is when I hear the names Brock Lesnar or Anderson Silva.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

The UFC now is the best it's ever been. However, the luster and gloss of it have worn off on me. Although it keeps getting better and better, I am just not as into it as I once was. It happenes. I think maybe I've become too familiar with it. 

It's like going to your favorite theme park day in and day out. Even though it is still great, eventually, you're going to become callus toward it no matter how awesome it is.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

And this is something I def. do not miss about mmaforum. Someone neg reps simply for stating an honest opinion:

"yeah your just not a die hard mma fan! no prob just watch the main fights once a year"

Instead of simply disagreeing or agreeing, they throw around anon. neg reps.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It's not boring; however there need to be more free fights, as I've said hundreds of times.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

SydneyFC said:


> Wow. I probably couldn't disagree more but I think that largely stems from my general dislike for _alot_ of the fighers from that era. Cabbage v Arlovski? Ugh.
> 
> 
> The OP is largely ridiculous in itself and a blatant troll however some comments in here seriously made me lol.
> ...



totally agree, though i will still respond to said troll

the ufc is coming of age, realsing the potential we all knew it had. to be fair it was a bit of a joke in terms of high quality athletes. now you HAVE to be good, unfortunately this can still just include wrestling - but its getting better

now get your ass out to SFS hehe, go the reds


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I feel like I read these threads every few months. Let me impart some knowledge.

No one gives two shits if you are no longer interested in watching fighting, it doesn't require a thread. That's great you're not into it anymore, I'm not into action figures anymore or the WWE, I didn't make a thread to state it..


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I feel like I read these threads every few months. Let me impart some knowledge.
> 
> No one gives two shits if you are no longer interested in watching fighting, it doesn't require a thread. That's great you're not into it anymore, I'm not into action figures anymore or the WWE, I didn't make a thread to state it..


Man i don't even watch the wwe anymore used to be an addict. However i recently started again because:


The Rock is back


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Man i don't even watch the wwe anymore used to be an addict. However i recently started again because:
> 
> 
> The Rock is back


For real? Guess acting didn't work out so well, too bad a few of his movies were decent, if everyone didn't want every movie to be deep and meaningful he'd be pretty popular. Somewhere along the line it became uncool to just have a shootem up action movie with cheesy lines and shit.

The Rock was the shit though.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> For real? Guess acting didn't work out so well, too bad a few of his movies were decent, if everyone didn't want every movie to be deep and meaningful he'd be pretty popular. Somewhere along the line it became uncool to just have a shootem up action movie with cheesy lines and shit.
> 
> The Rock was the shit though.


O no he still does movies, just came back for a short time and makes appearance once in a while. He is making a new fast and furious movie and headlining the next wrestle mania, he co hosted the last one. If anything his movie career is sky high right now.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I think some people can get a bit bored from overexposure, but I really love the product at this point right now. Certain cards can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC can't be your thing anymore if you think it's getting boring.


----------

